# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Visual C++ Programming >  What's the new style declaration ?

## John E

Trying to build this code in VS2019 gives me* Error C2447	'{': missing function header (old-style formal list?)* :-



```
static __cdecl void
unload_custom_fonts()
{
	std::string font_file;
	if (find_file (ardour_data_search_path(), "ArdourMono.ttf", font_file)) {
		RemoveFontResource(font_file.c_str());
	}
	if (find_file (ardour_data_search_path(), "ArdourSans.ttf", font_file)) {
		RemoveFontResource(font_file.c_str());
	}
}
```

I can eliminate the error by removing the *__cdecl* bit - though presumably that's needed? I'm building as 64-bit and I've a vague recollection that all functions are *cdecl* now so will it be okay just to remove it? (it's possible that others might be building as 32-bit)

----------


## 2kaud

__cdecl goes after the return type and before the function name for VS.

----------

